# GlucoRX penfine needles



## KookyCat (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all
I've just had a letter from my GP saying that they will no longer provide BD fine needles because they're too expensive, and will now be providing GlucoRX penfine needles.  I was originally on novo fine needles but was told they were too expensive and changed to BD fine a few months ago.  Does anyone use the GlucoRX needles?  Are they of equivalent standard?

I expect in a few months they'll be asking me to tear a hole with my teeth and spit the insulin in there, who needs needles when you have teeth


----------



## John D M (Aug 19, 2014)

*Similar experience*

Received a similar letter last month moving me from BD to 'Penfine' (south Wales). 

Started using the about two weeks ago to find in terms of injection that they were if anything more comfortable.

Only downside is that the inner cap sometimes falls off of its own accord once the outer is removed leading to a few (more than usual) finger pricks.

Hope your alternative supply proves to be no more problematic.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks John that makes me feel better, I've found the BD needles less comfortable than the novo version, except when I've managed to get the pentafine versions which are great (the pharmacy doesn't always get the newer penta ones).  I'm really hoping they GlocuRX needles are OK because I spend more time on the phone to the surgery than should ever be necessary


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 19, 2014)

John D M said:


> Only downside is that the inner cap sometimes falls off of its own accord once the outer is removed leading to a few (more than usual) finger pricks.



I'm still on BD (for the time being), but after a needle-stick incident, and another when I accidentally banged the needle against something and bent it so I had to switch to another one, I now resuspend my insulin first and _then_ attach the needle. Unless for some reason I'm re-using a needle (usually because of changing cartridge halfway through a dose), in which case I keep the pen cap on (or put it back on) during the resuspension.


----------



## shirl (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,

I've been using these needles for a few weeks now and to be honest they have been fine not had any problems so far. 

Hope this helps,

Shirl


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 19, 2014)

shirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using these needles for a few weeks now and to be honest they have been fine not had any problems so far.
> 
> ...



Thanks Shirl, I'm hoping they are better than the ones I've got, or at least not worse so it does help


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm, well I picked up my new needles yesterday and I'm having a bit of trouble with them, I find them a bit blunt.  I'm a bit hampered with injecting because I'm using my left hand to inject (I'm right handed) because despite the nerve damage to the right hand being much better I can't quite handle a needle.  It could be that they're not quite as fine as the others and it will take me a few days to adjust, but it took me three attempts at the Lantus and two with the rapid to get it to pierce the skin.  On the plus side they don't hurt, when I manage to get them in so at least there's that


----------



## redrevis (Sep 3, 2014)

I just picked up my latest script to find my BD Microfine 4mm needles had been replaced with GlucoRx Finepoint needles, along with the message on the script, "GlucoRx Fine Point needles are now our preferred insulin needle and will be prescribed from now on. Please use in the same way as your previous needle brand."
GlucoRx Finepoint needles are advertised as quality without the cost. Around 54% cheaper than other brands. I've yet to try them, but hopefully they will be the same quality and I won't notice any difference. I'm all for saving money as long as quality isn't compromised!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 4, 2014)

redrevis said:


> I just picked up my latest script to find my BD Microfine 4mm needles had been replaced with GlucoRx Finepoint needles, along with the message on the script, "GlucoRx Fine Point needles are now our preferred insulin needle and will be prescribed from now on. Please use in the same way as your previous needle brand."
> GlucoRx Finepoint needles are advertised as quality without the cost. Around 54% cheaper than other brands. I've yet to try them, but hopefully they will be the same quality and I won't notice any difference. I'm all for saving money as long as quality isn't compromised!



I've had some issues so far about a third of them have been blunt, but I've also had faulty needles from other brands so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a faulty batch.  The ones that work are absolutely fine.  I'd be interested to see how you go with them, I'm crossing my fingers and toes I've just been unlucky


----------



## MacG3 (Sep 4, 2014)

I use these needles, the only ones I've had, so it's difficult to compare. 

I would say about one in ten have a problem in 'breaking the surface tension' when I inject. And one in twenty leave a small bruise. 

Saying that they seem to work OK.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

Tech has changed so much.  When I started they had needles you boiled to clean them & you got a couple every year if you were lucky.  PANNEL PINS     ( like nails)


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 4, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Tech has changed so much.  When I started they had needles you boiled to clean them & you got a couple every year if you were lucky.  PANNEL PINS     ( like nails)



I massacred many an orange with a syringe, but thankfully my immune system waited for pen needles before thrashing my pancreas.  They gave me huge pen needles to start with and I looked like I'd gone ten rounds with Mike Tyson, can you imagine what I'd have punctured with a syringe


----------



## redrevis (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmm I'm definitely bleeding more and bruising more and generally hurting more with these new needles. Not impressed with them at all. I wonder what the chances are of me getting changed back, or changed to some thinner ones. I've just been sent some samples of the Nanopass 4mm 32.5G needles, and they seem much better.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 16, 2014)

redrevis said:


> Hmm I'm definitely bleeding more and bruising more and generally hurting more with these new needles. Not impressed with them at all. I wonder what the chances are of me getting changed back, or changed to some thinner ones. I've just been sent some samples of the Nanopass 4mm 32.5G needles, and they seem much better.



I'm not impressed either, I'm going to try for a change.  So far I have had to bin about 40% of them because they're blunt.  I'm making note of it all, because this is just silly.  I'm also finding that some needles have a visible rough area and when I use those I bleed, and once again I'm covered in bruises.  I have found that if I can muster quite a wedge of flesh they work better, and I suspect they're OK for someone with a more generous layer of fatty tissue than me, but I am really angry about these needles.  Randomly I'm also finding the injection sites itch, not sure why


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been using them for a few months now - like you, my script was changed to save money.  They are not as good as the BD ones - not as fine and I've had to chuck some away due to them being blocked - first time use I should add - not ones I've reused.  Speaking of reuse - don't bother - use a new one each time, they do get blunt more quickly.  Overall I am happy to carry on with these proviso's in place.  If I were you I'd ask to go back to the BD ones.  Good luck.


----------



## redrevis (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I managed to speak to my GP today. After explaining about the GlucoRX needles being a bit thicker and causing me bleeding and bruising he changed me onto the Nanopass 4mm 32.5G needles, which I've found to be practically pain free and haven't caused me any bleeding or bruising that I've noticed yet. So I'm super happy now


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 24, 2014)

redrevis said:


> Well I managed to speak to my GP today. After explaining about the GlucoRX needles being a bit thicker and causing me bleeding and bruising he changed me onto the Nanopass 4mm 32.5G needles, which I've found to be practically pain free and haven't caused me any bleeding or bruising that I've noticed yet. So I'm super happy now



Brilliant!  Mine said "well those are the only needles available but you could buy your own"


----------



## redrevis (Sep 24, 2014)

In that case I'd be writing a very carefully worded letter to the practice manager and seeing what they say, as " those are the only needles available" is a blatant lie! They do have a choice, they are just choosing to only allow you to have the cheap ones, which you're experiencing issues with and shouldn't have to put up with.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 24, 2014)

redrevis said:


> In that case I'd be writing a very carefully worded letter to the practice manager and seeing what they say, as " those are the only needles available" is a blatant lie! They do have a choice, they are just choosing to only allow you to have the cheap ones, which you're experiencing issues with and shouldn't have to put up with.



I made an appointment with the practice manager and I'll mention it to my consultant tomorrow.  It's par for the course with this GP practice, but suffice it to say I will not be buying my own needles, I can't afford it right now and even if I could I wouldn't consider that an acceptable answer.  I expect their next suggestion will be that I whittle a little hole with a toothpick, carefully avoiding splinters of course, and pour the insulin in


----------

